# # of Buffaloheads in 75 gal?



## 679x (Jul 25, 2016)

First I wanted Mbunas, then I wanted Haps, then I wanted haps AND peacocks, THEN I wanted Tropheus... and now I want just any Tanganyikans, including Tanganyikan gobies. But none of the pet stores near me have 'em currently. So now I want buffaloheads, which are basically the next best thing :wink:

First question: can I keep more than a pair of buffalohead/blockhead cichlids in a 75 gallon tank? I read somewhere that you should purchase a group of juveniles, wait for two to pair up together, and then take out the rest, but it also said that 'a large tank' is required to keep more than a pair. Does 75 gallon qualify as 'large'? Can I keep more buffaloheads? Or should I just stick with a pair?

Second question: are they tolerant of other fish that swim at the bottom levels of the tank, like Julidochromis transcriptus?


----------



## rafini (Mar 20, 2014)

I used to have them a long time ago, i had a teleogramma brichardi with them, which is another African riverine species. very gobylike. I think thats why the two species got along.
Have lots of driftwood and rockword to create territories and potential breeding sites.

I believe they are a group species with a hierrarchy. Either get a group, or just try for a couple and they will create a colony group with their young. much like lake Tang fish.

Some good biotope specific tankmates would be, upside down cats, lampeye killifish, congo tetras, Kribensis (may fight for territory when both are breeding)


----------

